# Anyone ever get bumped on DELTA from first class because of aircraft downsize?



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2008)

My husband and I were flying first class on DELTA from IND to STT using Sky Miles (60K each) with a reservation made in 10 months in advance. I would check about every month and some minor changes were made to the itinerary, but never an aircraft change. We checked into STT yesterday and received our boarding passes for our first class seats. The leg from ATL to IND had us in 1C and 1D on one of the smaller jets with has only 6 first class seats. We arrived at our gate 35 minutes ahead of time and the plane was boarding. As we handed our boarding passes to the agent she took them and some type of receipt printed out. As we're boarding the plane, there is someone in our seats. We look at the receipt she gave us and it said 18 A and B...the last row of the plane, no seats that reclined and my husband is 6'8"!!! We don't fly first class very often because we usually don't have the miles or the cash. This particular trip had 4 legs total RT.
We went back up the jetway to the ticket agent and asked for our original boarding passes back so now I have copies of both sets to send to Delta. What should we ask for...1/4 of the miles back or an upgrade to first class when we fly next spring on Delta? 
Do we have any rights here? Thanks.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't speak to your specific situation, other than to say I can relate to your experience.  I'm surprised they didn't at least explain things to you in advance.

We had miles-only reservations made months in advance on an Alaska Airlines flight from Seattle to Phoenix.  We chose a specific flight because the aircraft was an MD-80, which has seating for two on one side, and three on the other.  We had excellent seats on the two-seat side, which would have been great for us.

Imagine my surprise when I go to print out boarding passes before the flight and I see a note saying "There is a problem with your reservation" and I should call to speak with an agent.  I did, only to find that at some point they'd changed the aircraft to a 737 (three by three seating), and that we'd each been reassigned to MIDDLE SEATS IN SEPARATE ROWS!   

I pitched a major fit.  The best I was able to do was get us seated in the same row, in the aisle- and window-seats.  It worked out okay in the end, thanks to the really skinny guy who was in the middle seat, and who slept most of the way.  But it still was a disappointment to have to deal with that at the last minute.

Good luck with your complaint!  Hopefully Delta will step up and make it right.

Dave


----------



## radmoo (Nov 16, 2008)

*Consumer Help*

checkout Chris Elliot's blog, I think it's www.elliot.org
He publishes lists of REAL contact info for the travel industry.  I used this to resolve an issue w/Continental airlines last March.

Good luck!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2008)

No explanation...we had even got our original first class boarding passes in STT 9 hours prior to this flight.  We didn't even know there was a problem until we boarded the plane.  I just felt bad for my husband because he is 6'8" and was truly miserable for 2 hours.  We used 120K FF miles for this trip that had a total of 4 legs.  We had been travelling for about 10 hours and it wasn't the best way to end our vacation.  Any ideas what, if any, compensation we can get?  We "paid" (thru ff miles) for first class.  I would hope we would have some rights here.


----------



## philemer (Nov 16, 2008)

I would ask for the full difference between F & Y. You might also join www.flyertalk.com (free) and post your questions on the Delta forum.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd be fit-to-be-tied.
At a minimum expect, I'd want them to credit the FF account so that it was only coach-class was charged for the entire trip.  Yes, these things happen, but... You had already "paid" for 1st class, checked-in, the change was w/o notice or consent, and it "just about ruined" the whole trip.

Have you talked to the SkyMiles people, yet?
[There's a "Contact Us" link on the SkyMiles webpage.]


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> I'd be fit-to-be-tied.
> At a minimum expect, I'd want them to credit the FF account so that it was only coach-class was charged for the entire trip.  Yes, these things happen, but... You had already "paid" for 1st class, checked-in, the change was w/o notice or consent, and it "just about ruined" the whole trip.
> 
> Have you talked to the SkyMiles people, yet?
> [There's a "Contact Us" link on the SkyMiles webpage.]



Thought I would get others opinions of what compensation we might expect...and get.
I also posted this on Flyertalk and have a varied number of opinions which confuses me even more:  http://flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=889159


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 16, 2008)

IMHO, you are entitled to compensation, whether in miles or a OW upgrade.

Before you do anything, read everthing in the SkyMiles rules online that might apply to your situation. There probably is something.  Use it, if you have to.  But even if they do not help you, feign ignorance and be persistant that "something should be done."

I'd try calling first.  If the CSR plays dumb or says, "Sorry..." ask for a supervisor, and then the manager.  If you still aren't satisfied, write a letter.  Any mention of attorneys is likely to be counterproductive.  Remember, "You catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar."


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 17, 2008)

DL is one of the worst airlines for equipment and schedule changes.  Back when I was a DL Gold Medallion (I switched to NW in the Rob Borden reign of terror - see www.saveskymiles.com ), I always held my breath when I used one of the SWU's for an upgrade, but fortunately never had a problem on WBC upgrades.  The one time I did run into a situation with an equipment change it was on a flight from Zurich to Atlanta where they switched to a smaller plane that did not have enough seats for all of the ticketed passengers.  Everybody had to get a new seat assignment, and if you were one of the last ones, you got a voucher for a hotel room in Zurich and a seat on the flight the next day.  I was tempted to hold out for the overnight in Zurich, since that was a connecting city for me and would be a nice break, but unfortunately had something I needed to get back to at home.

DL was a much better airline back in the days before SkyTeam, when they were in the Global Excellence Partnership with Swissair, Austrian, and Singapore Airlines.  But even then, there seemed to be more equipment change issues than with other airlines.


----------



## grest (Nov 17, 2008)

I would definitely ask for compensation, and would do it assertively but not aggressively.  Despite the issues with Delta, I have had good results with customer relations when I've had a problem.  It might help to know what you want to ask for.  I agree with a previous poster who suggested giving you back the difference between coach and first class miles.  Good luck, and please let us know the outcome.
Connie


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 19, 2008)

All you can do is ask. Any Airline is prone to similar problems.

Last time we took USeless Air to London we had an early flight to Philly with about a 6 hour layover. The US Flight to Philly was delayed so we made to the London Flight as the door was closing. Naturally our bags missed the flight but showed up the next day. Zero Compensation.

Yesterday on Delta, our planned return from SFO via ATL was delayed after we checked in. I called the Medallion desk and they rerouted us via Cincinnati on a flight that was at the next gate over, upgraded my wife to First and got us home an hour early.  The Evil Empire comes through!:whoopie:

Another DL story. Returning to Steamboat Springs, they broke the airplane in St Louis when the boarding gate slipped and broke the door hinge. Five hours later, it was fixed but I missed my SLC connection. I rented a car and drove home, sent the bill to Delta and they paid half. 

The best approach I have found is to ask for a specific compensation like reinstatement of the miles and don't scream and shout or threaten dire consequences. Every Airline (AA, DL, UA) that I fly regularly (except USeless Air) has at least given me some compensation for delays, lost bags, change of equipment resulting in downgrades, etc. Even if they don't, as long as they got me to my destination pretty close to original plans, I am satisfied and chalk it up to bad luck. After all, the ride is just to get me where I can have a good time. 

Cheers


----------



## NJDave (Nov 20, 2008)

I was bumped from first class on Continental due to a change in aircraft. I was offered $300 to fly coach or $300 to fly first class on the next flight which was about 2 hours later.  I was satisified with the compensation since my first class ticket was due to a free elite status upgrade.

In your case, I would request a refund of points for the difference in fare plus a voucher (e.g. $300 each) since it was a bump.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 22, 2008)

x3 skier said:


> All you can do is ask.
> 
> The best approach I have found is to ask for a specific compensation like reinstatement of the miles and don't scream and shout or threaten dire consequences.
> 
> Cheers



We will be flying to Bonaire on Delta in March (coach seats).  We would like either Emergency Exit Row for all 4 legs (IND-ATL-BON) OR on the way down..upgrade to first class.  Are these reasonable requests?  Thanks.

Carolyn


----------



## Rolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Not specifically on that ride, but I have bumped into someone at the park in general. I bumped into an ex at Disneyland one time....awkward...(I was with my new boyfriend and he was with the girl he cheated on me with).

Ice Cream Parlor.


----------

